# honey prices....



## rmaster14145 (Mar 14, 2007)

what are you beekeepers pricing your honey at? is your price above, below or the same as what everyone else in your area is selling their honey for?

im just wondering this because here in western NC we had a very dry summer last year and i dont know of anyone that got very much honey to speak of. we had 7 hives and got about 10 quarts of honey. then to make matters worse, the winter was bad and many keepers lost hives. we lost 4. on top of this the bees here did not swarm this spring. there is an old keeper close to me. he normally gets several swarms from his bees each year. he said that he had not had one swarm. you know that old people seem to know about everyone anyway. he told me of all the beekeepers he knows, ONE told he that he had heard of one other keeper that got one swarm.

im wondering how far and wide these problems are. i was saying that this year the price of honey would probably go up again. im just looking for some feed back from you.

that said... we sell ours for $6 per pint. we give most of it away at Christmas but do sell a few pints to try to offset our cost of supplies. we have no problems selling for that price. the old bee man selles his for $12 per qt.


THANK YOU

rm


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Our hive is new this year so we aren't quite ready to sell yet. We have a neighbor friend that has been beekeeping for a good while and we buy all of our honey from him.

I never worry about cost. First, he's convenient. Second he's a new friend. He's also doing all the work and he deserves to be paid for his efforts.

My thoughts on pricing would be: It's ok to price it wherever you wish. If it doesn't sell then lower the price unless you don't have enough for yourselves. 

Many people like myself aren't worried about the last penny and would rather help neighbors, friends, your local community or whatever. Not that I have any money to spare (I don't) but to bless someone you know as opposed to some big industrial conglomerate is much more personally satisfying.

BTW... I'm paying $7/pint.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We have two hives. One failed to over-winter. So for the first time I have now tried to split them, and I am now waiting to see if it works.

No honey.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not sure where the honey flow was this year as we don't have a lot on our hives, but then they were new packages as we lost all our hives (all three of them  ) last year. We charged $7/pint last year and it may go up depending on what we may be able to harvest this year.
Catherine


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I go and look at what it is selling for in the store and then pick a middle price which is $5 a pound


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We look at what it's selling in the store and then ADD a bit! We find that folks that truly want local honey will pay a bit more. We advertise ours as filtered raw honey, no pasturization required. The other day one of our friends said that they got a request for NON-filtered honey, just extract and bottle it, bee parts, comb bits and all. Talk about a WIN situation. He has a corner on that market and it takes less effort! Wouldn't it be a hoot if he charges MORE of un-filtered, un-messed-with honey?!?
Catherine


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I stopped at an orchard between Gettysburg, PA & Carlisle, PA and they were selling qrts for $10. Pints were $6 I believe. Pints with some comb were $8.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

My honey is unfiltered, unheated, has no chemicals added to the hive by me and tastes far better than what is in the store. It should go for much more.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I see honey going around here for $6 a pint. I'm getting ready to extract some beautiful honey. I'm just going to sell pints, and will have chunk honey in some, liquid in others.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

My prices are:

4.50 1/2#
8.00 1#
18.00 quart
60.00 gallon

2.00 per ounce of pollen

Still trying to figure out what the pricing is going to be on propolis.


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm getting five dollers for 1lb 10 for 2lbs'13for a quart.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If I priced mine it would be $10a quart to friends/coworkers and $15 a quart at a stand/general public. but...making mead this year, and a LOT of honeybutter for a couple of events, so not going to sell to general public. 

Also, I'm going to leave double the amount of honey in the hives this winter. We're likely to get a LONG and cold winter.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I buy it in gallon canning jars for twenty dollars from the amish.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

5 pounds of honey in the raw from a local hive is 23.00 at the grocery store. The EXACT same thing is 39.99 at the local 'farm store'.
Needless to say, I go to the grocery.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

We have a local honey producer and we get our raw honey at 23 dollars for 1 gallon.


----------

